# Think these chicks will be cute?



## XxPandaxX (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey y'all. 

Getting some eggs from the following hens: 

Mystery Bantams ! Some look like easter eggers. Others are sizzles. So assorted bantams.

Buff Orpington 
Easter Eggers
Australorp
Barred Rock
Blue Laced Red Wyandotte
Silver Laced Wyandotte
Golden Laced Wyandotte 
Jersey Giant 
Old English Game Bird
Light Brahma
Black Copper Marans
Millie Fleur D'uccle
Rhode Island Red

And the roosters in the flock are Blue Laced Red Wyandotte and Silver Laced Wyandotte. Think the chickes will be cute ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think all chicks are cute. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## XxPandaxX (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol True, true


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have never ever ever met an ugly poultry of any kind. Although a few have made me laugh and I'd like to think I amuse them too!


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

They will look a nice coluor


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will have to say some of my most favorite hens are those that are from what we like to call barn yard stock. I think my favorite hen I have had so far was part RIR and Welsummer. The mom was a RIR and dad was the Welsummer. She has such beautiful colors and really sweet too. She would come to the back door every morning after the girls went to school just to see what I was up to and what treats she could get before anyone else lol. Then a few weeks later she brought along 2 of her best buddies that were hens too. LOL.
I love to see all the mixed chicks to me they are the ones that turn out the best and awsome egg layers and go broody a lot as well. 
I am thinking of putting my Black Frizzle hen with my D'Uncle roo and his hens to see what I can get from her.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well built for first time coop! Now from what i see theres not much cover, perhaps build an area with 3 walls and roof over the top, just to keep the birds out of the weather, but very well done!


----------

